# Wooden train tracks



## fishlore (Oct 28, 2007)

Two dimensional track is straightforeward but how do you cut a rabbet into convex or concave pieces? The bridge in this layout is an example of what I am trying to describe.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I suspect you'll want a bit with a guide bearing, or bearings on both top and bottom. The bit profile would depend on the shape/profile of the train's wheels.

http://eagleamerica.com/flute-cutterassembly-bits/p/164-1042/

http://eagleamerica.com/three-wingslot-cutters/p/146-0130/

In either case, the base of the router would ride on the flat side of the bridge, and the guide bearing would ride against the "rail" surface.

The curved track sections would be routed from the top surface, using a rounded V-shaped edge guide below the base plate of the router, keeping that at right angles to the (ever-changing) tangent of the curve, if working from the inside of the curve. A regular edge guide could be used if working from the outside of the curve, keeping the edge guide parallel to the changing tangent.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

I believe Rockler.com should carry what you're after. Give them a look see. 

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17231


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

Just one more place to get them from , just a little bit cheaper 


http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...tml/pages/bt_bull.html#train_track_bit_anchor

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/graphics2/TM61-65-traintrack.pdf


This would be a good job for the ski jig to make the round tracks  with the aid of a template 


====


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just one more place to get them from , just a little bit cheaper
> 
> ...


I noticed the MLCS product page photo depicts the double-groove bit sitting on a section of curved track. I love it when manufacturers use photographers who don't understand the products, and art directors who don't catch the photographer's errors. Grrrr. 

At least their instruction PDF makes it clear the double-groove bit is for straight track segments only.


----------

